# Thai: Please keep rice out of ice buckets



## Tom87

How would this request best be written in Thai?


----------



## N.ning

If you want to be formal

=> กรุณา/โปรดเก็บข้าวออกจากถังน้ำแข็งด้วย(ค่ะ/ครับ)
Ka-ru-na/Prod-kep-cow-ook(read same way as 'ox' but long sound)-jak-tung(read like 'lung')-num-kang (read like 'kangaroo')-duoy(ka/krub)

but I bit suggest you to use 'Prod' ^^

If you want bit polite but not formal (up there for me is sound like a sentence in label sth. like that haha)

=> ช่วยเก็บข้าวออกจากถังน้ำแข็งที(ค่ะ/ครับ)
Choy-kep-cow-ook-jak-tung-num-kang-tee (ka/krub)

If you want to sound like talk with friend

=> เก็บข้าวออกจากถังน้ำแข็งที(ค่ะ/ครับ)
Kep-cow-ook-jak-tung-num-kang-tee (ka-krub)

*Ka is for women and Krub is for man.We use it for make it sound polite.

P.s. Why you want to keep rice from ice buckets? I doupt...it just...rice and ice bucket - -"? Why not just bucket?

P.s.2 If you still confuse with some word you can ask me again.^^

(This I ask with Thai people here)
ปล.ถึงคนไทย เราเขียนคาราโอเกะทับไปถูกมั้ยคะ อย่างคำว่า 'ด้วย' งี้นั่งนึกคำตั้งนาน...
พอมานั่งช่วยเค้าแปลงี้ถึงค่อยรู้สึกว่าภาษาไทยนี่แอบยุ่งยากมีหลายคำให้เลือกเนอะคะ


----------



## Tom87

Thanks, N.ning! I guess the reason I put "ice buckets" instead of simply "buckets" is to specify the ones which are specifically intended to carry ice. Putting rice into certain other buckets that are nearby may in fact be appropriate. But in this case, bits of rice are accidentally being spilled with some falling into the ice buckets, which should be kept uncontaminated by food.

By the way, are these correct for addressing a group of people (as opposed to one man or one woman)?


----------



## N.ning

Um~ I see

All of sentences that I told you are not specific . You can use for addressing a group or for person.

If you just said it and not specific people,you can  put 

'ใครก็ได้' = 'Krai-kor-dai' 
or 'ใครสักคน'='krai-suk(pronounce same way as 'suck' )-kon'

= Anyone/somebody in the top of sentence ^^

but if you're not use it,it's ok we can understand.It just make Thai people know that anyone can do that.

and hope your rice and ice bucket are safe now and forever hehe

bye


----------



## Tom87

Cool, thanks again!


----------

